# Pre-Emergent Question



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

We just moved to a new to us house and I'm working on getting the yard up to my expectations. Scalped, fertilized, watered, etc. and it is really greening up now and I'm keeping it much shorter.

Looks like a bunch of different kinds of weeds though in certain placed and I do not want it to get any worse for sure.

I know I usually do mine once in the spring and once in the fall....but can I go ahead and apply a pre-emergent right now as I have no idea if previous owners did this season or not and want to keep them from spreading.

Thanks!


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Go ahead and drop down some pre-emergent now and if it were me I'd hit it again mid-September


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

You can put down pre-em now.
Do you plan to spray a post-em this season?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> You can put down pre-em now.
> Do you plan to spray a post-em this season?


Ok will do guys, thanks!! Anything better than the Scotts blue bag stuff for pre-m I can find locally?

Yes, for post emergent I use Celsius.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

You might be able to find stuff at Home Depot without nitrogen, like a 0-0-7 with prodiamine. Otherwise, try your county co-op or a speciality turf store. It's a better value that way. Even if it's the same chemical and concentration, You don't see pros picking up bags of Scott's.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

So would there be a big difference in results with:

https://www.solutionsstores.com/barricade-granular-herbicide?CAWELAID=120308880000000735&gclid=CjwKCAjwyrvaBRACEiwAcyuzRBkREqGkx8NwRIFxNLn6PKZRVpGEkD3nGepPT-p26ruwhrlog-2JTxoCSWkQAvD_BwE

vs.

https://www.scotts.com/en-us/products/weed-control/scotts-halts-crabgrass-grassy-weed-preventer


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ok ignore that last post, looks like Prodiamine is much better after doing some reading sp I am done with the Scotts Pre-E.

So can I just order any .37% Prodiamine Granular (all are around 0-0-7) and be set?

https://www.domyown.com/crabgrass-control-plus-with-037-prodiamine-herbicide-p-18791.html?keyword=&gclid=CjwKCAjwyrvaBRACEiwAcyuzRIt1M6Le-AX-jN4AMqbHnl_5CgGauQJIFo2yeSxt2Vkkrg4IIxkiURoCHzYQAvD_BwE

or

https://www.domyown.com/pennington-pro-care-crabgrass-control-plus-37-prodiamine-007-turf-fertilizer-p-8737.html

Something like these two?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Ok ignore that last post, looks like Prodiamine is much better after doing some reading sp I am done with the Scotts Pre-E.
> 
> So can I just order any .37% Prodiamine Granular (all are around 0-0-7) and be set?
> 
> ...


Yes, however, you should be able to get it for about half that price if you buy local. I think I paid around $20-22 for a 50lb of 0-0-7 prodiamine or $22-25 for dithiopyr. My vote is prodiamine, also called Barricade, or dithiopyr, also called Dimension. Both are very good choices but my opinion is that prodiamine is the better year round option.

The Scott's step 1 has nitrogen and pentimethalin. In north Alabama, I'd need to apply my summer pre-em in February, which is a time where I specifically would NOT want to apply nitrogen. I think the applications of that product are limited.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

This is Dithiopyr which I like here in Texas 

See if your Lowes stocks this. I use it and like it. Just bought another 5 bags this week  There's a $2 per bag mail-in rebate on right now for all the Sunniland product. It's not picture in the form I linked but I got the rebate from the last purchase. If they don't stock it (see end of this post), you can call Sunniland to find out who does or buy the Lowes store brand Sta-Green Crab-Ex Plus with fertilizer but it's Prodiamine and I don't usually like combined products (I tend to heavy hand the pre-emergent a bit  )
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-50-l ... 1000008818
https://sunnilandcorp.com/wp-content/up ... Rebate.pdf
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-15-l ... 1000140077


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It's doubtful at this time of year but if you have young crabgrass the dithipyr has some post emergent effect. I saw excellent results on crabgrass in the spring with it.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks again everyone, I found a bag of Dimension at HD. Spreading today!


----------

